# Farmington Bay First Timer



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Going to Farmington Bay for the first time with a friend on Saturday. We just started duck hunting this year. Wanting to know which entrance will be easiest for a first timer? No boat, just us and our feet packing in some decoys. Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know what the birds are doing (haven't been out there this year), but you'll see a lot more of the WMA if you use the north entrance. I think that's a good place to start if you want to get a feel for the area and see what most of the birds are doing.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There is a North entrance where most people go. There you can go East, West or South out of the parking lot.

There is the East entrance off the frontage road with a parking lot. You can go North, South or West from that lot.

There is a South entrance by Bountiful Pond with a parking lot. You can go West, North or South from there. 

All of these have good walk in areas. If you want to pass shoot birds, then center dike out of the North parking lot is where you want to be.

Keep in mind that it is one big dike system that all connects together. I think there is around 22 miles of dike system out there.

Also, you have the new J dike just South of Goose Egg Island that has more water in it this year.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Farmington Bay is a true treasure. I grew up in West bountiful and spent many a fall Saturday wandering the dikes with my shotgun over my shoulder entering through the South entrance.

All the suggestions listed above are good ones and are made by knowledgeable waterfowl hunters who have been doing this for years.

One thing I think needs to be mentioned is that I am assuming you will have a good retriever with you. One thing I learned as a boy is that while pass shooting on these dikes ( or anywhere in Farmington bay for that matter) when you hit a duck they will never go down where you can get to them by foot! They will tumble into the tall reeds and cattails or fall in the middle of a pond or on the wrong side of a canal.

A good dog that is not afraid to jump into the water will help make it a satisfying hunt.

I was out there last Saturday searching for Pheasants. (ha, ha, ha ,ha)
There were plenty of ducks flying about easily within range.

Good luck hunting this terrific jewel of a place!


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Hunt any of the small ponds and watery grass area on the outskirts of the big pond on the east entrance. Get there early. Don't call unless you have like a wigeon/mallard whistle and don't use any mojos


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the tips! I will give it a try


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hit FB today. There are a lot of new birds that moved in with the cold front. Not many swans yet, I saw only 7 all day. Most of the wigeons pushed out, but the pintails are still thick as heck. The geese were moving through all morning, but they were sky high.


----------



## Mtnsurf (Aug 30, 2012)

Swans are on the way down...
Lots up at PSG today...


----------

